
Tiny video cameras protect cops, suspects - sambeau
http://www.sfgate.com/default/article/Tiny-video-cameras-protect-cops-suspects-4754265.php
======
sgreenwood
I'm partial, because I shot the video, but The Verge did a large
feature/report on this back in April that I think explains both sides of this
pretty well:

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/5/4162478/tasers-axon-flex-
co...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/5/4162478/tasers-axon-flex-cop-camera-
takes-aim-at-privacy)

~~~
larrys
(Thanks for the link it's interesting.)

"because I shot the video"

I've watched about 5 minutes and so far I see where you are interviewed but
what part did you shoot the video on?

------
cpursley
Now if only our elected officials had to wear them while on duty with the
ability for the public to view after a period of time...

------
Groxx
Good to see we're moving on from arresting people for videotaping cops doing
things they shouldn't be doing.

~~~
msoad
You remind me the innocent dog who got shot in the face by the police because
it's owner were videotaping them.

------
raldi
Previous HN discussion:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6257896](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6257896)

------
pixl97
I'll toss a link to this article along similar lines.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/14/nyregion/order-that-
police...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/14/nyregion/order-that-police-wear-
cameras-stirs-unexpected-reactions.html?_r=0)

------
tomohawk
It seems like teachers and students could benefit from this as well. Teachers
are often accused of being unfair or acting unprofessionally. Parents may not
know who to believe when a teacher and a student flatly contradict one
another.

~~~
hyperbovine
Parents and children too! Also, couples. And football players--the refs can't
be trusted. And my boss. We should probably just videotape everything, come to
think of it.

~~~
justinpombrio
All in good time.

------
X-Istence
Where can I purchase one of these cameras?

~~~
showerst
The police models are actually made by Taser.

[http://www.taser.com/products/on-officer-video/axon-flex-
on-...](http://www.taser.com/products/on-officer-video/axon-flex-on-officer-
video)

~~~
X-Istence
I've contacted them, they are supposed to give me a call back. Wonder if they
will sell them to a consumer.

------
enupten
This is rather silly isn't it ? I hardly think you can enforce good culture
with negative operant conditioning.

Why is it that Microsoft's silly ranking system is much criticized, while this
is one is being applauded ?

~~~
azernik
Emmmm... negative operant conditioning? There's no stimulus that's being
removed depending on officer's behavior. In fact, I wouldn't call it operant
conditioning at all - there's no new punishment or reward here, just increased
certainty that both officers' and suspects' actions will be known and provable
to third parties.

~~~
njuyhbgtrfvcdew
He was probably trying to comment over here, on this other article, about
Microsoft's Stack Ranking program:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6266863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6266863)

